# Crocodile vs. Ace



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

Intel: None
Location: Alabasta
Intent: To Kill
Mindset: Bloodlust

Assume real world logic takes affect and Sand is capable of snuffing out fire.

Who takes this?


----------



## Amol (Nov 2, 2014)

Ace fodderizes Sir Crocodile.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 2, 2014)

Which version of Crocodile?

The real one we saw at Alabasta, or his twin brother from the marineford arc?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Which version of Crocodile?
> 
> The real one we saw at Alabasta, or his twin brother from the marineford arc?



His twin ofc. 

Alabasta was so fail.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Nov 2, 2014)

Croc gets turned into glass from the heat and then shattered.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 2, 2014)

Ace easily.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Nov 2, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> Croc gets turned into glass from the heat and then shattered.



Just like this, Ace wrecks him. Either DF has the potential to win out, Ace has the better techs and stats.


----------



## Luke (Nov 2, 2014)

MF Croc? Ace wins with medium difficulty. 

Current Croc probably takes it


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 2, 2014)

Pretty sure current croc is greater.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 2, 2014)

MF Croc is like 10 times stronger than Alabasta Croc.


----------



## Crocodile Atlas (Nov 2, 2014)

Crocodile loses to Ace but it is nowhere near a stomp, since Croc in Alabasta is a tough fight for anyone. I actually believe that Alabasta Croc was the outlier and Marineford Croc is the real Croc, since he didn't have to fight the main character with plot armor at MF. On topic, I'd say Ace wins with high difficulty since he has the elemental advantage. If it's current Crocodile we're talking about, then I assume two years in the New World would make him significantly stronger than Ace.


----------



## Krippy (Nov 2, 2014)

Since when does sand nuff out fire?  Ace isn't a bonfire mang.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

>thinking Ace burns hot enough to turn Croc into sand



Not even Akainu's lava burns that hot.


----------



## Datassassin (Nov 2, 2014)

Marineford Croc could have a shot. Current Croc should soundly win.


----------



## Gohara (Nov 2, 2014)

Ace wins with around mid difficulty at most.  Crocodile is around the low end of Yonkou Commander level, while Ace is mid to high Yonkou Commander level.  At least, IMO.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 2, 2014)

Giorno said:


> >thinking Ace burns hot enough to turn Croc into sand
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Akainu's lava burns that hot.



I find it amusing that they never realize Ace needs to constantly burn at 3200c and make extended contact with Croc to turn sand into glass. 


Good luck proving that m8s


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Nov 2, 2014)

Croc got turned solid from a trickle of drying blood of luffy's fists. His sand is shit tier.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 2, 2014)

Liquid said:


> I find it amusing that they never realize Ace needs to constantly burn at 3200c and make extended contact with Croc to turn sand into glass.
> 
> 
> Good luck proving that m8s


Actually, 3200 degrees *Fahrenheit* which translates to 1760 degrees celcius, buuuuut ok.

Anyway, there's way too much to consider here going strictly by real world logic. Going by OP logic, which is the only logic that should be used to talk OP, Ace wins rather easily. At worst, they stalemate and it becomes a battle of stamina, which Ace clearly wins. Ace has Croc beat in output quantity and rate. He won't be snuffing out his fire.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 2, 2014)

Liquid said:


> I find it amusing that they never realize Ace needs to constantly burn at 3200c and make extended contact with Croc to turn sand into glass.
> 
> 
> Good luck proving that m8s



Uhmmmm, Ace isn't a lighter? He is a body of fire that can create more fire to boot. You think Ace can't get that hot, or just hit Croc with huge AOE? Fuck is Croc doing against Entei?


----------



## Sablés (Nov 2, 2014)

Veltpunch said:


> Actually, 3200 degrees *Fahrenheit* which translates to 1760 degrees celcius, buuuuut ok.


Fuck yo couch 



Dr. White said:


> Uhmmmm, Ace isn't a lighter? He is a body of fire that can create more fire to boot. You think Ace can't get that hot, or just hit Croc with huge AOE? Fuck is Croc doing against Entei?



That's nice but its up to you to prove Ace meets those requirements, I don't care either way. And please, do point out where I stated Ace would lose against Croc in my post.


----------



## trance (Nov 2, 2014)

Ace doesn't have Haki. Stalemate.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 2, 2014)

If  can't even turn Croc into glass, then I doubt Ace's fire, which is inferior is going to do it, or even get a chance too.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 2, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Fuck yo couch


Just saying. You seemed pretty confident. Better me correcting you than some snark that takes this too seriously.

@Dio: Not necessarily since magma > fire due to its composition. It's liquid rock, which smothers the flame. Magma isn't hotter than all temps of flame.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Nov 2, 2014)

Dio said:


> If  can't even turn Croc into glass, then I doubt Ace's fire, which is inferior is going to do it, or even get a chance too.



When exactly has Akainu hit Croc?


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 2, 2014)

Dio said:


> If  can't even turn Croc into glass, then I doubt Ace's fire, which is inferior is going to do it, or even get a chance too.



Because all attacks are equal? Do you think Entei or Fire wall is the same temp as a random magma fist?

What do you think would have happened to Croc had he faced the Magma fist that vaporized the giant Iceburg?


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Because all attacks are equal? Do you think Entei or Fire wall is the same temp as a random magma fist?
> 
> What do you think would have happened to Croc had he faced the Magma fist that vaporized the giant Iceburg?


After the smoke clears, he'd be chilling like this ---> because sand is a lol god tier element apparently. Because a bit of Luffy's blood didn't completely solidify Croc's body.


----------



## Firo (Nov 2, 2014)

I'd give to Ace. 
LelScience.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 2, 2014)

Veltpunch said:


> @Dio: Not necessarily since magma > fire due to its composition. It's liquid rock, which smothers the flame. Magma isn't hotter than all temps of flame.


True, true. But Akainu's attacks have struck me as greater than Ace's with his feats of  and  and he also   Not to mention half of punk hazard is still burning and he's done other things too. CBA to find scans.


IijiNijiSanji said:


> When exactly has Akainu hit Croc?


He hasn't, but Akainu was ready to attack and kill Luffy/Jinbei so his magma was more than likely burning. And I doubt it was anything minuscule since he isn't the type of guy to exercise restraint just cause they're weaker. If he wants you dead, then you're dying. 


Dr. White said:


> Because all attacks are equal? Do you think Entei or Fire wall is the same temp as a random magma fist?
> 
> What do you think would have happened to Croc had he faced the Magma fist that vaporized the giant Iceburg?


I'm aware they're not. But an attack aimed at Luffy was able to kill Ace. In the scan I posted, Akainu was going after Luffy and Jinbei and his magma was more than likely prepped since he has already made an attack. And Croc's sand seemed to be completely fine after he touched it.

And as Liquid said, Ace is going to need a lot of time, he's not gonna do it in an instant. I doubt croc is just gonna stand there and take it. Ace's chance of turning Croc into glass is low.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 2, 2014)

Dio said:


> I'm aware they're not. But an attack aimed at Luffy was able to kill Ace. In the scan I posted, Akainu was going after Luffy and Jinbei and his magma was more than likely prepped since he has already made an attack. And Croc's sand seemed to be completely fine.


-That doesn't matter. Just because 1 of Akainu's lackluster attacks didn't make Croc's Sand into glass doesn't mean isn't capable. You obviously also agree Croc would be fodderized by Akainu's more high end attacks.

-Akainu's Magma doesn't beat Ace's fire because it's hotter. Akainu beat ace because his magma solidifies Ace's Firebody. That plus the fact Akainu has way better Haki and physical prowess.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 2, 2014)

@Dio: No need for scans. I know what Sakazuki can do. I was just pointing out the real reason that Sakazuki's fruit is greater than Ace's. I also want to emphasize that Oda isn't the most scientific when it comes to things like this.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> -That doesn't matter. Just because 1 of Akainu's lackluster attacks didn't make Croc's Sand into glass doesn't mean isn't capable. You obviously also agree Croc would be fodderized by Akainu's more high end attacks.
> 
> -Akainu's Magma doesn't beat Ace's fire because it's hotter. Akainu beat ace because his magma solidifies Ace's Firebody. That plus the fact Akainu has way better Haki and physical prowess.


Just because it didn't beat it due to differences in heat, doesn't mean that it's cooler in any way, shape, or form. Akainu's magma is likely hotter than Ace's since he's done a plethora of things that out shined him. His casual, unnamed attacks are probably going to be hotter than Ace's attacks. Even more so than some of Ace's average named attacks. Going by that, if Akainu's magma didn't do shit to Ace than I don't think that Ace is going to get a chance to turn him into glass.

I also agree that Croc is probably gonna lose too btw. Since I didn't state it. I just don't think Ace is gonna turn him into glass.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 2, 2014)

Veltpunch said:


> @Dio: No need for scans. I know what Sakazuki can do. I was just pointing out the real reason that Sakazuki's fruit is greater than Ace's. I also want to emphasize that Oda isn't the most scientific when it comes to things like this.



Oh, I thought you were saying that Ace's fire was hotter than Akainu's magma.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Nov 3, 2014)

Let's see. When zoro cut through Enel he didn't get shocked when enel turned into his logia form. However when enel decided to use his power against zoro, he simply grabbed his swords and shocked him.

Similarly, crocodile used a sandblade against akainu and his sand obviously didn't get affected. However, if Akainu would have turned his burning rage on crocoboy there might've been a different outcome.

PS: Crocodile was never attacked  by akainu


----------



## Imagine (Nov 3, 2014)

Ace just tires Croc out


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

Veltpunch said:


> @Dio: No need for scans. I know what Sakazuki can do. I was just pointing out the real reason that Sakazuki's fruit is greater than Ace's. I also want to emphasize that Oda isn't the most scientific when it comes to things like this.



His magma burns hotter, get over it fgt.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> His magma burns hotter, get over it fgt.


Oda doesn't care which burns hotter. Magma > fire and both can produce their respective wlenent at a comparable pace. That's all that's needed for Oda, but if you're talking real world logic, fire can burn hotter than magma.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

It can in real life, but Ace can't in One Piece.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> It can in real life, but Ace can't in One Piece.


You're not reading what I'm saying. I'm telling you it doesn't matter either way. It doesn't matter that rubber can't actually insulate 10,000 volts of electricity. It doesn't matter that a little trickle of blood can't actually harden a Croc worth of sand. It doesn't matter. Oda doesn't give a darn. I'm not going to sit here and argue something that is damn near irrelevant to the manga.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

You're right, it doesn't matter. Ace doesn't burn hotter than Akainu, period. It doesn't matter how real world logic works, he's not hotter than him in One Piece. And the fact that Akainu can't turn Croc into glass via the heat of his magma furthermore proves Ace can't because we've previously established that Oda considers Akainu to be capable of burning hotter.


----------



## TheWiggian (Nov 3, 2014)

Mf Croc with high high - extreme diff.
Post Ts Croc probably with high mid diff.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> You're right, it doesn't matter. Ace doesn't burn hotter than Akainu, period. It doesn't matter how real world logic works, he's not hotter than him in One Piece. And the fact that Akainu can't turn Croc into glass via the heat of his magma furthermore proves Ace can't because we've previously established that Oda considers Akainu to be capable of burning hotter.


>Admits it's irrelevant
>Continues to argue irrelevant point
You clearly still don't get it. Not relevant, I don't care.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

I was explaining why it's irrelevant, I don't know why you're still arguing as if you've brought any relevant argument as to why it matters to begin with.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

Ace could have whipped out blue flames. It doesn't matter to Oda. So long as Sakazuki can match or exceed his quantity, he'll always win.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I was explaining why it's irrelevant, I don't know why you're still arguing as if you've brought any relevant argument as to why it matters to begin with.


No, you were fishing for an argument. Don't try and put this on me.


----------



## Viper (Nov 3, 2014)

Ace sneezes


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

He didn't. You're trying to suggest things that aren't relevant to this scenario. Stay on topic, nerd.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm suggesting that it doesn't matter (which it doesn't) and your previous post shows your knowledge that using real world logic in OP is asinine, yet you made this thread specifically asking for real world logic to be used, and expect serious answers to it. How about this: Ace bites his finger so he bleeds, touches Croc with it, and proceeds to bash his skull in.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

If Ace bites his fingers he's tangible. Croc slices and dices.

GG no Re.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

If Ace bites...his own finger, he's tangible? Or are you implying that Croc will get him just as he does it (still not certain it works like that)? And no. Ace should definitely be able to react to anything Croc dishes out, unless I missed something.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

They're in Alabasta, Ace isn't doing shit m8.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> They're in Alabasta, Ace isn't doing shit m8.


QQ: With Haki restricted, do you feel the same if you replaced Ace with Sakazuki?


----------



## Ruse (Nov 3, 2014)

Ace beats that ass so bad.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

Veltpunch said:


> QQ: With Haki restricted, do you feel the same if you replaced Ace with Sakazuki?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 3, 2014)

Pre TS: Ace punches Croc in the face.
Post TS: I have a feeling Croc is stronger.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

Croc has been so fucked in the ass by Oda.


----------



## Magician (Nov 3, 2014)

Crocolisa gets fisted.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 3, 2014)

pre-skip Croc could hardly even be called a High Tier. Ace rapes.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

For the record, in not comparing Ace to Sakazuki. Just their abilities, which are closely related. In your mind, Sakazuki can't even turn Croc to glass, so how do you think Sakazuki fares?

As far as current Croc, I think he's strong, but I don't think his growth rate is as good as Luffy's. He was already supposedly a NW vet, yet his best was only a little above Luffy.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

Veltpunch said:


> For the record, in not comparing Ace to Sakazuki. Just their abilities, which are closely related. In your mind, Sakazuki can't even turn Croc to glass, so how do you think Sakazuki fares?


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

^Ironically, that says it all.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, dem red herrings show you have no argument.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

TopLel. Give me one good reason that this thread should be taken seriously? Maybe it's the fact that its been rigged for a certain person to hopefully win (though these aren't the results you thought you'd yield). Oh, or maybe the fact that you want us to use real world logic to find a solution? Nah. This thread is a joke, bruh. I'll treat it as such. If you equate that to not having an argument, more power to you.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

When the only argument being made for Ace is "lelGlassodile" of course there's no need to take those who side with Ace seriously.


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

Nah, the thread is a joke. Simple as that 

Know what else? Your motive behind a thread like this is only further exposed with each post you make. What's the name of that really popular "Frozen" song?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

These ad hominem retorts.

:allofmys


----------



## Veltpunch (Nov 3, 2014)

You heard it here first, folks. Implying that someone has an agenda is an ad hominem fallacy now. Only in the sensitive era.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 3, 2014)

Why is this thread still going? Ace destroys Croc.


----------

